# Another Gworks perhaps????



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Recently agreed to buy a phone from Sibsy80 on the forum. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=
Sent cash as he said as soon as he gets it phone will be sent out.
He received my money and then tried to send phone all week :roll: but couldn't get out of the office :? (He runs his own estate agents,so shouldnt be too hard)
He then told me it has been returned to him undelivered.My house has been here for 150yrs they tend normally to find it :roll:

Then im told the secretary has sent it for him about 3/4 days ago.

Guess what no phone! :x

He is now ignoring my emails .I know this as hes posting on here still selling gear phones ice etc etc. So beware!!!

Anyone else having trouble with him?? Or know him.

Hes had enough chances its been nearly two weeks since i sent the money!!!!

If your reading this Dominic you need to get this sorted! :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Interesting one this. I tried to buy a Sony car stereo from him a few months back. He insisted I send cash recorded delivery, and refused to accept an electronic transfer (some bulls*it excuse about not having time to go to the bank or something!). Obviously I would never be so stupid as to send cash through the post ( :roll: ), so I abandoned the transaction.

Anyway, I looked at his profile and all he does is sell stuff on here(!), so I reported it to Jae to look into closer. That was the last I heard on the matter until now.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry you appear to have been caught out.

Perhaps I've been fortunate as I couldn't get any answers to any of my PM's / emails I sent regarding the sale of the (lots) of ICE stuff he's flogging.

Hope you get it sorted Hornster

Dave


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I am in Leeds as everyone knows and I am more than happy to meet this seller and take any goods that people, especially John, have paid for off him and organise for them to be delivered. I am also in Harpenden on Monday so that may be convenient for some people to meet up with me and collect their goods.

That way there is no delivery issues.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> I am more than happy to meet this seller and take any goods that people, especially John, have paid for off him


Do you have your own baseball bat ??

:wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I am more than happy to meet this seller and take any goods that people, especially John, have paid for off him
> ...


Lol, well I meant if u can set up a meet ill collect them and post them on if hes having trouble. Baseball is far too tedious anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Like to see I create such a fuss! The phone has now been sent out for the 3rd time in total at extra expense to myself. If the phone doesnt arrive by monday I will personally deliver it myself! Ive had enough of all this stupidity from members of this site! Reason I cant reply to all emails and PMs is that I work and dont have access to the internet at all times!

Hope this resolves this mate as I am getting well and truely annoyed with it now!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys

Just been on the phone to thehornster.
He is having trouble with his computer and is now at work so can't get to the forum.
He says thanks for the comments and will be on to post himself asap.
(When I say "post himself" you know what I mean!)

Lets hope this all gets resolved and that horny gets his phone soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah think you should all retract your comments as only one has had dealings with me and false accusations can be taken the wrong way if you catch my drift!

And if youd have bothered to read the previous post, I have now sent out for the third time pal!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Sibsy80 said:


> And if youd have bothered to read the previous post, I have now sent out for the third time pal!


Was that directed at me?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I got a lovely PM from Mr Sibsy today. I think it sums up the kind of guy he is pretty well:



Sibsy80 said:


> REported me for selling stuff?? Is that a crime now?? Shit better get Comet and Argos locked up! You joker! And the reason I asked for cash of you is because I didnt trust you one bit and thought u might try hack into my bank account! Ciao!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Think we all have his number KM. Very sad indeed


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I got a lovely PM from Mr Sibsy today. I think it sums up the kind of guy he is pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic - you have 8k worth of posts, are a mod and have been on here 6+ years. And he thinks your untrustworthy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ronin said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I got a lovely PM from Mr Sibsy today. I think it sums up the kind of guy he is pretty well:
> ...


To be fair, I've met Kev and he's a shifty looking fella.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sibsy80 said:


> Yeah think you should all retract your comments as only one has had dealings with me and false accusations can be taken the wrong way if you catch my drift!
> 
> And if youd have bothered to read the previous post, I have now sent out for the third time pal!


Once the phone has been received i will be more then happy to post on here and let everyone know.

John

P.s Still not got pc sorted yet,so i will be slow to reply.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Says the Mitchell Brother look-a-like on a stolen tractor :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And he nicked the tractor too. Thieving git!! :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I got a lovely PM from Mr Sibsy today. I think it sums up the kind of guy he is pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sounds like a proper


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Insulting comments on a forum, sure I can have it shut down for such rubbish. Shame im a copper isnt it! Doubt id take your money and run would i! Pure comedy.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

BOLLOX :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sibsy80 said:


> Insulting comments on a forum, sure I can have it shut down for such rubbish. Shame im a copper isnt it! Doubt id take your money and run would i! Pure comedy.


Coppers are the absolute worst for buying stuff off. :roll:

In my experience anyway.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Sibsy80 said:


> Insulting comments on a forum, sure I can have it shut down for such rubbish. Shame im a copper isnt it! Doubt id take your money and run would i! Pure comedy.


Shut down the Forum? Well if that doesn't work you can always tell your Mummy right?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Sibsy80 said:


> Insulting comments on a forum, sure I can have it shut down for such rubbish.


On what grounds, exactly? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

thehornster said:


> ........ (He runs his own estate agents,so shouldnt be too hard)


Copper - Yeah :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Copper what?

Copper knob :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

From an Estate Agent ("He runs his own estate agents") to a copper in a couple of weeks?

No wonder the law and order of this cesspit of a country's going to pot!!!! :?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Sim said:


> Copper what?
> 
> Copper knob :wink:


Proper knob more like! :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> From an Estate Agent ("He runs his own estate agents") to a copper in a couple of weeks?
> 
> No wonder the law and order of this cesspit of a country's going to pot!!!! :?


He's probably one of those wonky "special" coppers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just to let you know guy's the phone has finally arrived! Only been two weeks :x

Only one battery as it said two in the ad.Quite scratched which wasn't mentioned :? Just have to get a cover for it if poss

And weird how it was only sent saturday :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Guess what!

Just gone to charge the phone for the missus and its the wrong charger :lol:

Anyone got a spare charger for a nokia with the smaller hole/plug thingy??

John


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Copper=

Someone who is beyond the Law

A person who uses their mobile phone while driving

Drive above and beyond the speed limit

Dont have any friends

Only go on forums to sell their knock off sh#t

Whoops that spelt SADDO! :roll: :roll: :roll:[/b]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I love the way he's changed his profile so it says the law.

If you track his movements around the net using google and his username you can see he's an estate agent :lol:

North leeds apparently,anyone know which one????


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You can see what his hobbies are too 

KNARESBOROUGH Dating and Chatchat with screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. chat with screenname MIKEYYORKS. chat with screenname SEXYBOY! chat with screenname IAN1018_X ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/SPOILER1980 - 25k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

YORK Dating and Chatchat with screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. online dating screenname MIKEYYORKS. online dating screenname SEXYBOY! ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/MANIK1018 - 21k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

KNARESBOROUGH Dating and Chatonline dating screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. chat with screenname SEXYBOY! chat with screenname IAN1018_X ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/DIGGLER869 - 35k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

HARROGATE Dating and Chatonline dating screenname SIBSY80. online dating screenname MR_HUME. online dating screenname SEXYBOY! chat with screenname MAC985 ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/JEDISTU - 23k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

HARROGATE Dating and Chatchat with screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. online dating screenname SEXYBOY! online dating screenname MAC985 ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/STEVO1040 - 35k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

KNARESBOROUGH Dating and Chatonline dating screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. chat with screenname MIKEYYORKS. chat with screenname ANGELMAN1010 ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/FRD1943 - 31k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

HARROGATE Dating and Chatonline dating screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. chat with screenname MIKEYYORKS. chat with screenname ANGELMAN1010 ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/RAV69 - 21k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

YORK Dating and Chatchat with screenname SIBSY80. online dating screenname MR_HUME. chat with screenname MIKEYYORKS. chat with screenname STRANGER1155 ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/BLACKEAGLE4579 - 36k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages

LEEDS Dating and Chatonline dating screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname WILKO988. chat with screenname EAGLE5279. online dating screenname STEVE1162_D ...
www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/NILS977 - 24k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wonky


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Wonky


 :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> You can see what his hobbies are too
> 
> KNARESBOROUGH Dating and Chatchat with screenname SIBSY80. chat with screenname MR_HUME. chat with screenname MIKEYYORKS. chat with screenname SEXYBOY! chat with screenname IAN1018_X ...
> www.loopylove.com/profile.cfm/screenname/SPOILER1980 - 25k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages
> ...


Strange how he says in a previous post (on another dispute about an item he was 'selling') that his wife had the unit. Do you thinks she's left him? :roll:

Also, this isn't the first time on here that people have had reason to complain about him or to him....check out his profile and previous posts :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Wonky


Was that a spelling mistake? :roll:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Check the For Sale section - he's at it again so watch out:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=71567


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

And his photo is here:

http://www.date.com/GetPhoto.do?handle= ... size=small

:lol: :lol:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

From another motoring website:

Contact Sibsy80 
Joined: 23 Aug 2006 
Location: Leeds 
Website: 
Occupation: Associate Partner Estate Agent 
Interests: Football, M3's 
Gender: Male

Guess the change from Estate Agent to PC Plod was very quick....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

He sounds like a sad fella to me :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Sibsy80 said:


> Insulting comments on a forum, sure I can have it shut down for such rubbish. Shame im a copper isnt it! Doubt id take your money and run would i! Pure comedy.


Congratulations mate, you must win the accolade of knob jockey of the year! Well done.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Sibsy80 said:
> 
> 
> > Insulting comments on a forum, sure I can have it shut down for such rubbish. Shame im a copper isnt it! Doubt id take your money and run would i! Pure comedy.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Funny coz on BMWland he talks about illigally de-cating his e36!
Interesting for a copper!

_Sibsy80: Not really bothered about the MOT bit, I know how to get it passed,know any where that will decat it?

Sorry, no idea. Please share about how to get passed MOT though :Â¬)

In Bradford West Yorkshire Cash talks! thats all im saying! certain places will turn a blind eye

someone will go to prison over this - make sure it's not you. 
btw, if your MOT is voided (even retrospectively) your insurance also becomes void... 
is all this worth 35bhp? _


----------

